# Favorite Pokemon



## Raiser (Feb 18, 2011)

Just curious of all you Pokemon gamers.

Top 3 for me:

1) Flygon (Hoenn)
2) Typhlosion (Johto)
3) Arcanine (Kanto)

And you?


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 18, 2011)

Mudkips


----------



## machomuu (Feb 18, 2011)

Bulbasaur, and I don't know why, but ever since Pokemon's beginnings I've loved Bulbasaur.  It's a Childhood favorite I can't let go.
2. Pikachu (So darn cute)
3. Mew (I believe Mew owns the title Arceus stole from it)
Can't think of the others right now.




			
				Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Mudkipz


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Feb 18, 2011)

007. Squirtle.


----------



## monkat (Feb 18, 2011)

*Waruvial*, *Excadrill*, Flygon, Gastrodon, Mamoswine, Goruugu.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Feb 18, 2011)

Kantoo: Blastoise + Rhydon
Jooto: Heracross
Hoenn: Vigoroth
Sinoo: Heatran
Unova: (currently) Munna


----------



## pubert09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Charmander. Classic!


----------



## hobo33 (Feb 18, 2011)

Alakazam and Houndoom


----------



## saviorkross (Feb 18, 2011)

Mine used to be Sneasel, Wartortle, and Mew, but I must admit Bulbasaur has really grown on me. For a while there, I had most of his stats and such memorized purely based on the number of times I saw him while testing my pokedex.

And of course, Magikarp still has special meaning for me.


----------



## yeop (Feb 18, 2011)

From the first generation I like Scyther and Lapras. 
On Jhoto I like a lot of them but I prefer Espeon, Heracross and Sneasel. 
Flygon, Ninjask and Breloom from Hoenn. 
Gliscor, Torterra and Gallade on Sinnoh.
And from Unova Eelektross, Galvantula and Krookodile.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 18, 2011)

So far my favorite Isshu Pokemon are Shimama and The Monkey Trio.


----------



## Raika (Feb 18, 2011)

Cloyster and Combusken.


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 18, 2011)

kanto:charmealon
johto:scizor
hoenn:sceptile
sinnoh:garchomp


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 18, 2011)

Ninetales and Bisharp.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 18, 2011)

Back then... pokemon was a huge complex thing to my 10 years old brain.... I beat the elite 4 for the first time in my live with only one pokemon...
... and that was my level 99 CHARIZARD. I was so stupid that I didn’t train other pokes... I use charizard trough all the game!

I remember that my Charizard run out of PP during the last battle... so I win it using struggle. (didnt know that Ethers and Elixirs existed)
CHARIZARD won a spot in my heart  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  lol


----------



## Forstride (Feb 18, 2011)

Not judging by their skill/power

Kanto: Tangela
Johto: Dunsparce
Hoenn: Lotad
Sinnoh: Froslass
Unova: Ferrothorn or Genesect (First bug legendary!  Finally!)


----------



## dark ajax (Feb 18, 2011)

My favorite ever is Gengar, with Dragonite coming a close 2nd (I had to choose a [non legendary] pokemon if they existed in real life i would go with dragonite)...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2011)

!. Ivysaur
2. Sceptile
3. Mewtwo


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2011)

Kanto: victreebel 
Jhoto:delibird


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 18, 2011)

*1. Kanto:* MewTwo
*2. Johto:* Tyranitar
*3. Hoenn:* Groudon, Rayquaza
*4. Sinnoh:* Dialga, Giratina
*5. Unova:* Hydreigon (first Dark/Dragon type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Yeah, I love legendary pokémons!


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you even have to ask?

Also, my friend and I were watching an episode of the anime with Dusknoir, where (if I remember correctly) he was falsely accused of something in the middle of the forest, and he "says"

Noir? NOIR NOIR! NOIR NOIR!

To which my friend, (who was taking french classes at the time), said "Here's what he said in French:
Black? BLACK BLACK! BLACK BLACK!" and it was just so funny


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 18, 2011)

*1. Kanto:* Arcanine
*2. Johto:* Scizor
*3. Hoenn:* Zangoose
*4. Sinnoh:* Luxray
*5. Unova:* Zoroark, a little... Redundant xD

I kinda stole the above layout, but it was just so CLEAN!!!


----------



## Narayan (Feb 18, 2011)

1.Monkat
2. Vulpes
3. Cat Boy
4. Rydian
5. iFish

/jk


Spoiler: No really this is it. Warning: Long List





pichu -cute, 
flareon -looks fluffy and cute, 
plusle and minun -also cute, 
flygon -i dunno why but i just like him, 
charmeleon -fierce looking(charizard is too fat),
butterfree, mothim and beautifly, 
raichu -my first favorite pokemon, 
nidoqueen -looks strong but not too scary
ninetales -elegant? can seem to remember the word
haunter -a ghost with hands
kangaskhan -an endangered species(based on anime)
seadra, 
lapras -nice to have a transportation and also a rare one, 
snorlax, 
bayleef, 
typholsion, 
bellosom, 
Aipom, 
Espeon, 
Umbreon,
Scizor,
Teddiursa,
corsola,
phanphy and donphan,
smeargle,
elekid and magby,
suicune,
larvitar and tyranitar,
lugia,
grovyle,
mightyena and linoone,
nuzleaf,
swellow, 
kirlia,
exploud,
skitty and delcatty,
mawile -a rare? but even if not i still like him/her
zangoose and seviper,
cradily and armaldo,
milotic,
banette, 
absol,
metagross,
latios and latias,
kyogre, deoxys,
empoleon,
luxray,
roserade,
pachirisu,
buizel,
bunneary,
carnivine, 
lumineon,
abomasnow, 
leafeon and glaceon,
froslass,
heatran, giratina, manaphy, darkrai, shaymin(ground form), 
victini,
jalorda*
Reshiram and Zekrom

*japanese name

forgot some 5th gen pokemons
i can't sum up who's my top faves so i just put in all of my faves.


----------



## Westside (Feb 18, 2011)

It will always be suicune for me.


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Off topic*


			
				Mchief298 said:
			
		

> but it was just so CLEAN!!!


Thanks!


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 18, 2011)

Let's see...in no particular order
Sizors
Pichu
Pikachu
Absol
Houndoom/dour
Ottaro
The Monkey Trio
Treecko
Chimchar
Moltres
Entei
Zapados
Chimeco
...etc.

I have a lot of pokemon I like but My most fav are Sizor, Absol, and Pichu (who is my all time favorite..so damn adorable)


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 18, 2011)

My favorite is Arceus, Raikou, Charizard, Zekrom, Luxray and Reshiram.


----------



## Charon (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh crap,
Alright

There is no Pokemon I dislike, but I especially like:
Crobat
Victreebel
Steelix
Tangrowth
Flareon
Typhlosion
Ariados
Lanturn
Ampharos
Jumpluff
Yanmega
Mamoswine
Raikou
Swampert
Gallade
Aggron
Flygon
Cradily
Milotic
Banette
Froslass
Latios
Groudon
Torterra
Luxray
Drapion
Dialga
Heatran
Serperior
Scolipede
Jellicent
Galvantula
Ferrothorn
Stunfisk
Mandibuzz
Virizion
Thundurus
Kyurem

I tried listing as few as possible x_x



			
				machomuu said:
			
		

> 3. Mew (I believe Mew owns the title Arceus stole from it)


It's actually not as simple and much more interesting.

Mew has all the genes that other pokemon have, in it's own DNA.
Therefore scientists believe, it is the ancestor of Pokemon.

Arceus can manipulate every type and is the most powerful Pokemon.
People of Sinnoh know of creation myths with Arceus as the creator.

See any relation to the real world here? It's the Evolution vs Creationism debate in Pokemon form.


----------



## leeday100196 (Feb 18, 2011)

good old Charizard always was my favourite, and of the legendaries, Rayquaza, cuz as of the Hoenn region, he pwned absolutely EVERYTHING!


----------



## prowler (Feb 18, 2011)

Even though I hardly play Pokemon, my favourite of all time is





I always have to have him in my team and I always die a little inside when he evolves ;_;


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 18, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> and I always die a little inside when he evolves ;_;


Well, give him an everstone!


----------



## Ikki (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay, I'll go for generation favorites.

Kanto: Charizard/Haunter
Johto: Scizor /Tyranitar
Hoenn: Absol/Zangoose/Mightyena/Swellow/Aggron/Metagross
Sinnoh: Luxray/Gabite/Mismagius/Spiritomb/Weavile
Isshu: Kirikizan (no, I refuse to use the english name)

But my bro is Scizor. I freaking love him. I greaw him all the way from level 17 as a Scyther to level 100 in Soul Silver. I don't remember when I made him evolve.
So many good times together :')

Edit: BULLET PUNCH, BITCH.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 18, 2011)

My favorite Pokemon is Jolteon, but I have found Pokemon SoulSilver at the game shop today and will try to play that. If my choice for favorite Pokemon changes, I shall edit this post accordingly.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 18, 2011)

My favorite Pokemon tend to coincidentally be ones that are terrible in competitive battling. A prime example: Shuckle. I avoid battling other people anyway though because it's no fun. People use some combination of the same 20 or so Pokemon for their teams, and they specially breed and train them to be unstoppable, so it feels pointless because if I pick a random Pokemon, it's going to get annihilated.


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 19, 2011)

I tend to like fire type pokemon. Arcanine is my all time favorite, even when they made him have a enormous head in the back sprites...

I also like Mareep evolution family.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 19, 2011)

Haxorus
Sazandora

I love dragons and 5th gen ones are pro


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 19, 2011)

pubert09 said:
			
		

> Charmander. Classic!


^ This guy knows his favorites!


----------



## Balee56 (Feb 19, 2011)

Kanto:Squirtle,Vaporeon,Farfetch'd,Scyther,Butterfree,Nidoking
Johto:Mareep,Marill
Hoenn:Absol,Gardevoir
Sinnoh:Glaceon,Leafeon,Luxio


----------



## tagzard (Feb 19, 2011)

treeko thats it


----------



## pocchama1996 (Feb 19, 2011)

1.Squirtle
2.Totodile
3.Mudkip
4.Piplup
5.Oshawott
6.Inevitable 6th gen water starter

I love me some water starters
Can't wait til 6th gen to have an all water starter team.
not counting them my favorites are

Bulbasaur (pokemon yellow)
Charmander (pokemon yellow)
Pikachu (pokemon yellow and because hes amazing in competitive battles. I'd say even better than raichu)
Cyndaquil (The anime gave him a lovable personality)
PHANPY (I love elephants. Theyre my favortie animal. I want a water elephant pokemon)
Torterra (love the idea of a moving landscape)
Tepig (SO CUTE)
Sandile (particularly his 2nd evolution. but I can't remember it's name)
Tirtouga (I love turtles)


----------



## Nujui (Feb 19, 2011)

Pichu because it looks so cute


----------



## iggloovortex (Feb 19, 2011)

Blaziken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for some odd reason


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 19, 2011)

My favourite used to be Wobbuffet.





Now, it's Snivy!


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 19, 2011)

Zorua :3


----------



## chyyran (Feb 19, 2011)

Favourite used to be lugia.
Now it's Reshiram


----------



## PlutonPress (Feb 19, 2011)

Since I got him from Rangers, Manaphy has been my favorite ever since.

Damn that little guy can pack a punch.


----------



## abilas6 (Feb 19, 2011)

Sinnoh: Staraptor.
Dont know why, hes a decent bird pkmn. Has good atk and speed. But he's just stuck out to me more. I think i used him more than my starter in the Pkmn games lol
Hoen: dont got any 
Jhoto: none for this one to
Kanto: Charmander-Charizard. 
lol basically beat the whole fire red game with this one Pkmn. didn't even catch the legndaries lol


----------



## Takanato (Feb 19, 2011)

Blaziken FTW


----------



## Sterling (Feb 20, 2011)

Hitmonchan: One because he learns amazing metagame moves. All the elemental punches, and he has an ability that makes all of his punch moves get an increase in damage equal to type bonus, and it stacks with fighting moves. Not only this, but he's just badass, and he's bros with hitmonlee.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 20, 2011)

Arcanine.

Nothing says "Fuck You" like a giant, fire-breathing dog (plus he's cute and cuddly).


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 20, 2011)

Treeko and evolutions.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 20, 2011)

There's my answer.


----------



## monkat (Feb 20, 2011)

Excadrill.

No questions asked.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 20, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Excadrill.
> 
> No questions asked.


If I could draw, that'd be Beedrill.


----------



## monkat (Feb 20, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 20, 2011)

Typhlosion's been a staple for all of my teams. I don't care about his 'tier', he's just awesome.

Kanto: Porygon
Johto: Typhlosion
Hoenn: Swampert
Sinnoh: Garchomp
Unova: ???


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 20, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Mar 4, 2011)

Kanto:mewtwo
Johto:Scizor, Typhlosion,Tyranitar 
Hoenn:-
Sinnoh:Garchomp


----------



## P-a-u-L-J-u-s-Z (Mar 4, 2011)

Darkrai


----------

